# best monoblock to use with centre speaker



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

i want to try this instead
in addition to my setup above
i want to add a very good monoblock to the centre speaker to enhance it greatly
i will be using my marantz as main amp
then i will use the music fidelity m3i and crown 102
for the high and low frequncies then to the marantz
to my dali speakers
will connect my blue node2 to the amplifier

my question is i have enhanced my two front speakers but i want to enhance my centre speakers as
well the dali zenor vokal centre
what do you recommend as a monoblock for the centre
same as youve got
or something else you would recommend
i am using dali instead of the kefs you use to take into consideration
also i want to enhance the audio quality of the sony ux800 4k player
by using a arcam ir dac to enhance the 2 channel music of the sony ux800
can all this all be wired up to the marantz amp


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hello bump bummp bummp


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Can’t go wrong with the Dan D'Agostino Progression, Pass Laboratories XA160.5, or Ypsilon Aelius Hybrid Power.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

I use all B&K. The center is powered by a B&K mono-block amp. Lots of power, no fatigue, natural sounding audio.

Perhaps look at Emotiva. The best bang for the buck.


----------

